# [SOLVED] RDC not working from External network



## raajeshwar (Feb 29, 2012)

Can someone help me with this?RDC not working from External network. all the computers have Win 7 ultimate edition.PC1 & PC2 inside the Home network using DHCP router (Dlink DIR-524)Pc3 outside the network, trying to connect to PC1 & PC2 through Internet.I have forwarded the ports 3389, 3390 on router to PC1 and PC2 respectively.when i do a port scan from PC3 i cannot find the port open.how do i deal with this.also tried by disabling the firewall, DMZ mode on router...but still not working.i can connect to both the computers PC1 & PC2 internally using RDC.any help is appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

Welcome to TSF,

I have moved your Post from another Thread and created one for you here to better assist you.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

If rdp works internally, but not externally then the problem has to be either in the router, or wrong external ip is used. 

Make sure that the port forwarding is setup correctly. 

You can verify settings using these steps here:

http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DI-524/Remote_Desktop.htm

Post back your results when done!

Thanks


----------



## raajeshwar (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

Hi All,

First of all, Thanks to 2xg for starting a new thread to resolve my issue. I really feel previliged to be member on your Forum.

And many thanks to Shekka for replying to my query. i have re-check everything but unfortunately could not find any problem with router config (i dont have any thorough knowledge though, it's just by reading lot of articles on internet). i am attaching the screensots of the router pages, port scanner result & RDC error. pls try to figure out where am i failing.

here is the link to the images...
*removed to protect wan ip*

Note: One of the PC behind the router is running win 7 32-bit & and another is win 7 64-bit. and both have been patched to accept concurrent RDC connections with UniversalTermsrvPatch_20090425. however, as you said if internally they can connect to each other using RDC then there should not be any issues with this.

Awaiting for your precious advice.


----------



## raajeshwar (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

Forgot to mention...i am using AVG Internet Security...i have configured it to allow all for now. still same issue.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

A few things:

First: Disable the avg security firewall completely to test the connection to 192.168.0.101

Second: on the 192.168.0.100 you have the port forward set to go to 3390. Did you also change the registry entry to make rdp use that port on that computer?

Third: in the router under firewall settings you can uncheck all of the VPN pass through options. If however you are going to setup a VPN connection then you can leave them there. Otherwise uncheck them. 

Fourth: try changing the port forwarding rules protocol from tcp to both. 

Let us know!


----------



## raajeshwar (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

Hi Shekka,

Thanks for reply but still no luck.
>> Disabled AVG firewall & windows firewall. also tried quitting AVG completely.
>> disconnected second computer from the network, only one PC in the network with port forwarding to 3389.
>> removed all VPN pass throughs from router
>> changing the protocol to BOTH instead of TCP.

attached some more screenshots of tdy's workout...
*removed to protect public ip address* 
I wonder, what could be the problem? are Dlink routers reliable?

regards,
Raj


----------



## raajeshwar (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

hi Again,

Are there any third-party softwares which i can install on this machine and give access to atleast 3 people for simultaneously/concurrent accessing this PC from remote locations? 

I know of logmein...but it gives access to only one person at a time and moreover locally the system cannot be used when a remote session engages it. pls suggest.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

There are a few of them that are available, but it's not Free for Commercial Use or for more than one Remote session.


----------



## raajeshwar (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

I don't mind paying some amount for that if it works. However, its doesn't have to be too expensive because i wont be using it for commercial purpose...it is just for some group work and testing. Please suggest me some names if you have any information.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

LogmeIn is the most reasonable one. Most of them you have to pay per month.
https://secure.logmein.com/products/pro/purchase.aspx


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

raajeshwar, 

With logmein or any of the other remote control software services your still not going to be able to use more than *one* login at a time.

I just went over your screen shots again. They look correct. 

Are you sure your trying to connect to the 192.168.0.100 computer using your external address, from a different computer that is *not* on your home network? The computer that you are using to connect *has* to be from a *different* internet source.


----------



## raajeshwar (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

Hi Shekka,

yes, i am using it from an external connection. i have a Landline cable lease line using router and reliance netconnect USB dongle which i am using to connect. i also tried from my friends computer with another reliance card same error. very tired! pls help.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

All of the settings in the router look to be right.

When you open the remote desktop connection software try entering the address like this: externalip:3389

Make sure your firewalls are off for now as well.
see if that helps.


----------



## raajeshwar (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

yes did! same thing. can ISP block our ports?


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

They can block them. Might be worth a phone call to them to see if they are blocked. If they are ask them to unblock them for you.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

Are you able to connect via rdp from one pc to the other on the lan?
I haven't seen a answer to this.

>> disconnected second computer from the network, only one PC in the network with port forwarding to 3389.
Don't do that since there is no reason to. You can have 1000's of pcs on the lan. Only one you are concerned about is the one you port forwarded to.

>> removed all VPN pass throughs from router
Don't muddy the waters by changing things that don't relate to your issue.

>> changing the protocol to BOTH instead of TCP.
should only be tcp


But that maybe moot since the port checker says the ports are closed.
You did save the settings in the router and then rebooted the router then checked that the settings were still there?

I would suggest going to Shields UP! and choosing the port test and only test for 3389. Let us know the results


----------



## raajeshwar (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

Are you able to connect via rdp from one pc to the other on the lan?
I haven't seen a answer to this. YES (mentioned in the very first post in this thread)
>> disconnected second computer from the network, only one PC in the network with port forwarding to 3389.
Don't do that since there is no reason to. You can have 1000's of pcs on the lan. Only one you are concerned about is the one you port forwarded to. (this is nothing intentionally. just took a chance)

>> removed all VPN pass throughs from router
Don't muddy the waters by changing things that don't relate to your issue. (i did that as well before however the second time, the screenshots was taken after i reset the router to see if any issues). but respecting your advice i removed it again now.

>> changing the protocol to BOTH instead of TCP.
should only be tcp (initially i used TCP, later i changed it to both on Shekka's advice)

Your Remote Desktop window should have 202.65.129.170:3389
You only have 202.65.129.170 (i tried both)

But that maybe moot since the port checker says the ports are closed.
You did save the settings in the router and then rebooted the router then checked that the settings were still there? (yes, always... quite concious now with all settings, since its too frustating)

I would suggest going to Shields UP! and choosing the port test and only test for 3389. Let us know the results (the result shows the port is closed, even after disabling AVG and Win firewall. do i need to edit registry or something for this?)

Shields up result:
Port








StatusProtocol and Application








*3389*








Closed*msrdp*
Microsoft Remote Display Protocol


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

In reviewing it all it appears the problem is with the router.

I would suggest you see if there is a firmware update for the Dlink DIR-524 that addresses this issue.

DI-524

*BTW I can ping your ip address which means you changed the wan port to respond to icmp. For security reasons you want that turned off

Update: something isn't right here. I have telnetted into a router at that ip address. Wasn't hard to guess the password [took me two tries].

It appears you are behind a router. If has to be doing port forwarding before your dlink can port forward. I have removed all trace of the wan ip from this thread.*

Good thing I wear a White Hat

Consider calling your ISP and have them look at this thread. Somebody there isn't very smart concerning security.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

Like Wand3r3r said, you have a second router in the mix which will be causing the problems you are having not being able to connect with rdp.

You should also follow his advise and tighten the security up on that router. 

Is the other router a modem/router combo unit? I would have to be unless if you have a second router. What is the make and model number of it?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

It would appear to me its the ISPs router


----------



## raajeshwar (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

Thanks Wand3r3r for your advice. I will inform my ISP about this and ask them to look into this. Actually, i let my router at default config with most of the settings right now till the issue gets resolved after that i will change the security settings.

However, i do not have a second router in between. its only one simple home router DIR-524 (D-Link Wireless N 150 Router). i could not find any update firmware for it on dlink. if you think its a problem with the router, i can change it with something new (Netgear or Belkin) however, this is a new one i bought 2 weeks back. Old one i have is Dlink DI-524 (broken antenna, and some loose connection inside due to drop from the wall) which can be repaired actually, if i want to use it.

Please suggest.

Also, i could not understand "*It appears you are behind a router. If has to be doing port forwarding before your dlink can port forward. "* from Wand3r3r. can you pls elaborate?

Thanks to all for your time.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

Simply put you can't forward a port in your router if its being blocked/not forwarded in the ISPs router. 

Router I am talking about isn't yours. I suspect its the ISPs which means its between your router and the internet.

You need to call your isp and have them look at this thread and look at the pictures I posted. I can still telnet into their equipment.

This also means they don't know squat about security. Use this ISP at your own risk.


----------



## raajeshwar (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

Hi all,

Sorry for delayed response. Got a house shifting and stuff. 

I talked to my ISP and showed them the thread. the administrator was not available at the time. however the support guys informed me later after consulting the administrator that they are safe and there won't be any problem. As for my port blocking issue, they told me that everything is fine and they are not blocking any of my ports. they asked me to take help of any local network/service engineer guy to help me out of the issue. 

I am not sure of getting help from local guy in my area, as i see they are not that proficient in solving simplest issues in past. however, pls suggest me if that the only way to go ahead.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

Thank goodness the admin changed the password.

One thing I noticed in reviewing this thread is you have 3389 forwarded to pcs 1 and 2. You then check port forwarding from pc3.

That is incorrect. You check port forwarding on the pc being forwarded to not a pc that isn't. 
Second is you can't forward the same port to two pcs.

You have to configure as so:
pc1 3389
pc2 3390 which requires you to change the rdp listening port on pc2 to work.

at this point only connect to the main router not router2
configure only this pc1 to 3389 and don't configure pc2 right now
from pc1 do the port check again and tell us the results


----------



## raajeshwar (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

Good News! RDP is working now!

It was not the router or the port forwarding issue but my ISP who was misleading us by blocking the real ip. I could not see my real ip on internet. today, after several calls and follow up i got connected to the administrator and explained him the issue and my requirement. after a long discussion he asked me to wait for sometime and later gave me a new ip address for my connection. now, i am able to connect using this new ip, i am not sure what he has done but ultimately the work is done.

i am really grateful to Shekka & Wand3r3r for their suggestions & advise which led me into correct direction. i am also thankful to TechSupportForum for offering this awesome platform to meet & receive help from the industry experts.

I am very happy. Please keep up the great work. thanks to all again.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: RDC not working from External network*

Glad you got it!

Please mark the thread as solved from the thread tools at the top of the screen!

Take care!


----------

